# Nails



## woodyblab (Aug 19, 2006)

and I don't mean dykstra...

so.... no one answered my previous post on senco v hitachi

I got a screaming deal on the Senco finishpro 41xp and bought it (my first nailgun) NOW where is the best place to buy nails. Internet, HD etc. Finally is it best to go with the senco nails or go with a 3rd party.

I hope this post gets more response... make that ANY response!!!!


----------



## Bonus (Aug 25, 2005)

Where are you, buddy? How can I tell you where the cheap nails are near you? With my nail guns I prefer the name nails and the gun seems to too, but it'll shoot whatever. Are you shooting like boxes of nails? or will a box last you for a while? If it'll last you for a bit I wouldn't worry about looking for cheap, the cost/nail diff. is minimal. My .02


----------



## Kennedy (Jan 1, 2006)

Senco nails are cheaper than PC or Bost. here in St Louis and work just as well.


----------



## woodyblab (Aug 19, 2006)

I'll just buy ONE box of each (1.5, 2, 2.5 inch) Senco

I found the cheapest locally to be about $27 for a box 0f 4k.

I couldn't find anything on the internet.

Thanks for the response.


----------



## KCnorthernCA (Jun 19, 2006)

I would choose Senco nailers any day.

For nails, I don't favor any particular brand. My local HD carries limited sizes, so for special stuff like stainless, I go to Juldan. Their web site is a little quirky, but you'll find practically any size you need for your Senco:

http://www.juldan.com/juldan.html?tnfin.html

I hope links to other sites are okay in these forums.


----------



## mdshunk (Dec 4, 2005)

Buying heavy stuff, like nails, over the internet is silly. Even if you found a good deal, shipping would nullify that.


----------



## KCnorthernCA (Jun 19, 2006)

It's not about price. It's about availability. For example, there isn't a single outlet within 100 miles of me that sold the stainless 2" 15gauge I needed to do my outdoor cedar project. :yes:


----------

